# T3 and water retention



## Squirrel710 (Jul 23, 2022)

Anybody had any problems with T3? Because I tried some and when I came off ot left like indentions all over my skin…. Not sure what to think of this. My doctor says it’s normal but it’s definitely not normal!


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 23, 2022)

I’ve never heard of or experienced indentions. 
It just gives me severe anxiety no matter what the dose


----------



## TiredandHot (Jul 23, 2022)

Squirrel710 said:


> Anybody had any problems with T3? Because I tried some and when I came off ot left like indentions all over my skin…. Not sure what to think of this. My doctor says it’s normal but it’s definitely not normal!


Provide some pics of said indentations, I got to see this.


----------



## Squirrel710 (Jul 23, 2022)

And this is months after I came
Off and finally was starting to get better but I still wake up with these and have to wait like an hour for them to go away never had this in my life. Maybe I had bad t3 idk. When this first happens I had deep indentions all over my body and they definitely didn’t go away. At all…


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 23, 2022)

Squirrel710 said:


> And this is months after I came
> Off and finally was starting to get better but I still wake up with these and have to wait like an hour for them to go away never had this in my life. Maybe I had bad t3 idk. When this first happens I had deep indentions all over my body and they definitely didn’t go away. At all…
> View attachment 25191


That’s from your blankets and sheets


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 23, 2022)

Squirrel710 said:


> And this is months after I came
> Off and finally was starting to get better but I still wake up with these and have to wait like an hour for them to go away never had this in my life. Maybe I had bad t3 idk. When this first happens I had deep indentions all over my body and they definitely didn’t go away. At all…
> View attachment 25191



Are you male or female?


----------



## Squirrel710 (Jul 23, 2022)

Squirrel710 said:


> And this is months after I came
> Off and finally was starting to get better but I still wake up with these and have to wait like an hour for them to go away never had this in my life. Maybe I had bad t3 idk. When






Squirrel710 said:


> View attachment 25191


So yeah that and I had no


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you male or female?


female


----------



## Squirrel710 (Jul 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That’s from your blankets and sheets


lol okay but I didn’t get this before taking T3.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you male or female?


gender fluid i bet


----------



## TODAY (Jul 23, 2022)

Looks and sounds like you've got some edema going on.

Drink more water, balance your electrolytes, then report back.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 23, 2022)

Squirrel710 said:


> And this is months after I came
> Off and finally was starting to get better but I still wake up with these and have to wait like an hour for them to go away never had this in my life. Maybe I had bad t3 idk. When this first happens I had deep indentions all over my body and they definitely didn’t go away. At all…
> View attachment 25191





TODAY said:


> Looks and sounds like you've got some edema going on.
> 
> Drink more water, balance your electrolytes, then report back.



Try some allergy medication like Benadryl aling with what @TODAY said.


----------



## Squirrel710 (Jul 23, 2022)

Okay, also the side note is the only way I found to get rid of them is take more however  the minute I stop I get these. So I just decided to not take anymore.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 23, 2022)

Squirrel710 said:


> Anybody had any problems with T3? Because I tried some and when I came off ot left like indentions all over my skin…. Not sure what to think of this. My doctor says it’s normal but it’s definitely not normal!


How long were you taking the T3?

Get your thyroid levels checked. See if they came back to normal or if you fucked them up.


----------



## Squirrel710 (Jul 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> gender fluid i bet


Lmao stfu


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 23, 2022)

Squirrel710 said:


> Okay, also the side note is the only way I found to get rid of them is take more however  the minute I stop I get these. So I just decided to not take anymore.


Is it prescribed by your dr?


----------



## TODAY (Jul 23, 2022)

Squirrel710 said:


> Okay, also the side note is the only way I found to get rid of them is take more however  the minute I stop I get these. So I just decided to not take anymore.


Hypothyroidism can cause edema.

Have you had bloodwork done?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 23, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Hypothyroidism can cause edema.
> 
> Have you had bloodwork done?


That’s where I was going with it. She was probably taking misdosed UGL T3 for a long time and nuked herself.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s where I was going with it. She was probably taking misdosed UGL T3 for a long time and nuked herself.



Even tho im hypothyroid, i cant really say much more here..

But what i will say...
UGL T3

Not if ypu fucking paid me
Fucking around with low mcg doses...... Nope


----------



## Squirrel710 (Jul 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is it prescribed by your dr?


Yes, and i have a friend prescribed the same thing and his skin does the same thing now so idk.


----------



## Squirrel710 (Jul 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you male or female?


Maybe that’s cause by water loss? Because my arm didn’t look anywhere near that skinny before .. Idk just a thought who knows


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 23, 2022)

yup @RiR0 , looks like sheet arm. I get sheet face pretty bad sometimes.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yup @RiR0 , looks like sheet arm. I get sheet face pretty bad sometimes.


I've spent pretty much my entire life as a sheethead


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 23, 2022)

Squirrel710 said:


> Yes, and i have a friend prescribed the same thing and his skin does the same thing now so idk.


If it’s prescribed by your dr don’t just stop taking it. 
Like others said it looks like edema. 
Sounds like you’re not taking it consistently.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 24, 2022)

Like Today said above, a hypothyroid can cause water retention and thus edema.  You realize when you're taking exogenous T3 your TSH is gonna shut down.  You go off the T3 and it's gonna take some time to fire that thyroid back up to start producing.  Hormones are slow acting relative to other "chemicals" your body produces (like neurotransmitters for example).  My guess would be you're thyroid is shut down, and that's gonna take a few weeks to come back to your "normal".  It shouldn't have shut you down permanently, but it will take time.  Get off the T3, after 6 weeks get a full thyroid panel drawn to see where your are, and quit fking around with your thyroid hormones.  Just my 2 cents worth, in the end you should be fine.

This one isn't directed at you OP, but everyone should hear this.  Playing with androgen and their risks is one thing, but messing with diuretics and "metabolism boosters" (thyroid, DNP, clen, ephedrine) is where you're going to find yourself up shits creek much quicker than you thought.


----------



## Squirrel710 (Jul 24, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Like Today said above, a hypothyroid can cause water retention and thus edema.  You realize when you're taking exogenous T3 your TSH is gonna shut down.  You go off the T3 and it's gonna take some time to fire that thyroid back up to start producing.  Hormones are slow acting relative to other "chemicals" your body produces (like neurotransmitters for example).  My guess would be you're thyroid is shut down, and that's gonna take a few weeks to come back to your "normal".  It shouldn't have shut you down permanently, but it will take time.  Get off the T3, after 6 weeks get a full thyroid panel drawn to see where your are, and quit fking around with your thyroid hormones.  Just my 2 cents worth, in the end you should be fine.
> 
> This one isn't directed at you OP, but everyone should hear this.  Playing with androgen and their risks is one thing, but messing with diuretics and "metabolism boosters" (thyroid, DNP, clen, ephedrine) is where you're going to find yourself up shits creek much quicker than you thought


----------



## Squirrel710 (Jul 24, 2022)

I had my levels rechecked and they were back at my original levels a couple weeks dater idk I just have sheet lines. It’s like the medicine gave me sheet lines unless I take my medicine now idk im
Just gonna start taking my meds again.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 24, 2022)

Squirrel710 said:


> I had my levels rechecked and they were back at my original levels a couple weeks dater idk I just have sheet lines. It’s like the medicine gave me sheet lines unless I take my medicine now idk im
> Just gonna start taking my meds again.


Because you’re holding water. Stop messing around with your medication. 
This isn’t that complicated.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Because you’re holding water. Stop messing around with your medication.
> This isn’t that complicated.



Im willing to bet the On/Off of medication is fucking with her Magnesium

It would explain the water retention, these problems with Hypothyroidism (Depleted Magnesium) are typically resolved by themselves over time with your doctors prescription, but if you mess around, it can become evident.

Circling back to what @TODAY said about electrolytes


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 24, 2022)

Squirrel710 said:


> I had my levels rechecked and they were back at my original levels a couple weeks dater idk I just have sheet lines. It’s like the medicine gave me sheet lines unless I take my medicine now idk im
> Just gonna start taking my meds again.



One additional thing i would suggest
(Above and beyind what everyone else already described)
Get your Thyroglobulin Antibodies checked.

Magnesium depletion had been shown to be worse in the presence of TGAb... in some people that can also include sodium and pottasium... but i can only speak from personal experiencd (I have to supplement magnesium daily)

This does not change the aforentioned advice given... but just to add to it


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 24, 2022)

One thing I would suggest to @Squirrel710 is to discuss all of this with her doctor instead of joining a bodybuilding forum to ask opinions.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> One thing I would suggest to @Squirrel710 is to discuss all of this with her doctor instead of joining a bodybuilding forum to ask opinions.



I always say BOTH

Because at the end if the day, a doxtor is a proffesional with training


But given other circumstances that are out of our control..
IE- Live in Canada where the wait for a Family doctor is 5 years... and when you DO get one, its a bittom of the barrell asshole that says (You're fine)
Or you have shit insurance

Nothing wronf with double checking and getting additional advice

That would be my only caveat... us a BB forum just to gain some knowledge so you can BETTER communicate with your physician

Not for answers


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 24, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I always say BOTH
> 
> Because at the end if the day, a doxtor is a proffesional with training
> 
> ...


I would agree bud. But, reading her responses, does it seem like any of the advice is registering?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I would agree bud. But, reading her responses, does it seem like any of the advice is registering?



lol
Forgot to add context to what you said.

Yes
I digress fully lmfao


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I would agree bud. But, reading her responses, does it seem like any of the advice is registering?


I’m not sure how much could register because she didn’t even realize the “indentions” were from her blankets and sheets


----------



## Squirrel710 (Jul 24, 2022)

That’s true my blood work came back with low potassium and magnesium could be the culprit


----------



## snake (Jul 31, 2022)

Your albumin is the basement.


----------



## Squirrel710 (Jul 31, 2022)

My Albumin levels are normal actually it's like everything is normal range I had a full panel done multiple times now. I think t3 may pretty much just ruin peoples skin for the long haul. And for some reason no one mentions this...


----------



## TODAY (Jul 31, 2022)

Thyroid hormone action on skin
					

The skin characteristics associated with thyroid hormone are classic. The name “myxedema” refers to the associated skin condition caused by increased glycosaminoglycan deposition in the skin. Generalized myxedema is still the classic cutaneous ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						An Intimate Relationship between Thyroid Hormone and Skin: Regulation of Gene Expression
					

Skin is the largest organ of the human body and plays a key role in protecting the individual from external insults. The barrier function of the skin is performed primarily by the epidermis, a self-renewing stratified squamous epithelium composed of cells ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------

